# Best Leather Halter?



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

I am in search of a pleasing to the eye, good quality and durable leather halter. I will use it for everyday, sometimes it will be outside but mostly it will be indoors. I would like it to be triple stitched and not much more than $100.
I have heard that Quillin, Perri's and Walsh are good brands. So far I am looking at the Quillin Track Halter, the Perri's Professional Halter and either the Walsh British Halter or the Walsh Kentucky Halter. 
Suggestions of other brands/ models are welcome.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My advise is to get one without the jaw clip as they have been known to break. Wickett & Craig is good leather, used by many saddlemakers in the US. If you do get the one with the brass plate, put your vet's phone number on it as it will never change.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you are looking for just a nice halter for everyday use that can take a beating and come back in in one piece...Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com has a _"Sale Halter"_ that is less than $30.00 with a engraved brass nameplate. The halter is also available without the nameplate for less money.

I have some of these and recently purchased another for a friend for Christmas.
Adjustable double crown, adjustable nose, rolled throatlatch, snap at the throat, brass hardware, triple stitched 1" wide I think it was. 
Came in yearling, pony, cob, horse and oversize in brown....price is $26.99 w/plate... $22.99 without nameplate.

This halter is nice enough to go to the horse show in, hang with pride outside your stall in any barn and look as nice as that real expensive halter with the "name".
Don't tell anyone how much you paid, they won't know by looking at it from the ones I have seen hanging side by side in some barns...
Only difference I have seen were some edges were not as "rubbed" finished...
It *is* a good serviceable halter you can use everyday and not freak at it getting a scratch, wet or smudge on it.
:wink:


----------

